# Responder LP LED? Which is best?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

which one puts out the most light and has best coverage and is best? They had 3 selections on sirennet.com and they all had yellow lenses and then there is one from strobes and more choice #4 which has clear lens. Thanks for any input.

http://www.sirennet.com/minilightbars.html

1)Whelen Repsonder LP CON 3 Super-led mini lightbar.:$232

2)Whelen Responder LP Linear Super-LED Mini Lightbar:288.

3)Whelen Responder LP Linear Super-LED Mini Lightbar: $346

http://www.strobesnmore.com/whelen-lp-series-responder-led.html
4)Whelen LP Series Responder LED: $299


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

I ordered the responder from strobesnmore on the 12. They just sent me an email saying delievery on the 28. I was going to go w/ sirrenet but 20.50 to ship. Strobes was free ground shipping. I seen the clear and amber but strobes just carries the clear. Will see how it works, Somebody had video w/ the one w/ clear lense and looked pretty damn bright. I bought some led 500 reverse lights last from sirrent last year but they went up 20 .So went w/ strobesnmore. Good luck .


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

I would go with the linear optics, due to the better off axis visibility. The CON3's are bright as heck straight on and eye level, but lose alot of output when you get off axis, and up close if the light is high off the ground. As for lense color that could very well be user preference. I've seen both and wouldn't bother either way, but side more toward the clear lense.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought a clear lens lin6 model last year, and just got it put on the truck tonight. That thing is bright bright. On the higher setting it's almost blinding. Haven't seen it side by side with anything yet, but I think you'd be happy with it. I sure am!


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Definitely go with the Lin6 version. Amber with the yellow lens blinks same color as the amber with clear lens. It's up to you if you want yellow on your roof or clear. I have a liberty with clear lens and it's awesome


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have 2 of your number 3 choices and they have amber lenses. Super bright even during the day. I wish they had clear lenses but I bought locally so I didn't have a choice but a very nice light bar. It will light up street signs several blocks away at night. We plow a Lowe's and it easily bounces light off of they're signs across the parking lot, probably 100 yards away give or take a few feet. But they are blinding lights if you look at them directly (we've all done it,lol). I also like the available choices of patterns, I think there's around 20ish. I have ours set on a alternating quad flash then all lights on double flash.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, Does strobes and more give any type of discount code for plowsite members or SIMA members? Thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1390741 said:


> Thanks for the help guys, Does strobes and more give any type of discount code for plowsite members or SIMA members? Thanks


I thought I saw another post in here about a Plowsite discount code. Maybe something at the bottom right or left side of the order form.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

The discount is free ground shipping. Shows up on the last screen of payment .You type plowsite in.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Lin6 strobesnmore I love mine


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I ordered the linz 6 unit from strobes and more. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1391322 said:


> I ordered the linz 6 unit from strobes and more. Thanks for all the help.


You'll be very happy with your purchase.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1391354 said:


> You'll be very happy with your purchase.


I agree. I still can't believe how bright that thing is.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Glad you got the LIN thats what I had 2 of they are a little nicer than the CONs


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

thinking about purchasing this light. 

how are you guys mounting them? for the ones who are using the magnet mount, how is that holding up?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

jrtcbmw;1398196 said:


> thinking about purchasing this light.
> 
> how are you guys mounting them? for the ones who are using the magnet mount, how is that holding up?


Great light.

Simple but it will work until my headache rack is done. Also have 2 rigid industries duallys mounted on the bottom of that plate.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I used magnetic mount and permanently wired through third brake light. magnetic s hold great but they great rusty with time which I don't like


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Well if plans work out. im planning on getting the Acari Mount platform and the permanently light bar. but if things dont work out. Im getting the magnetic mount.


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

I remembered I shot a video of some night work. The truck from 15 seconds in to 20 seconds in has a Whelen Responder with con3's mounted on it. Gives a pretty good idea how bright it is.


----------

